# Moebius Black Widow WIP



## Tanis-uk (Jan 8, 2011)

Well here's my first kit of 2012, Moebius's Black Widow, great little kit as is, but I couldnt resist making a couple of small changes, 
















Tanis


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Fantastic job done on her and ya wanna do mine:thumbsup:


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

What character is this? I mean forgive my ignorance on this subject, but is she a comic book character, a movie? I don't read comic books anymore since they all went to basically adult themes. 
​


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Very nice build of another nice Moebius kit. Not one I am likely to purchase but you really did an outstanding job on it. The lady and her suit look very realistic.


----------



## Thunderbird (Mar 4, 2009)

Beautiful job! I like how you turned her head to match the box art. That slight turn of the head gives the static pose a bit more life. The new hairdo looks spot on, also. I wish I had your kitbashing skills. I'm stuck with building my Widow out of the box.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Dyonisis said:


> What character is this? I mean forgive my ignorance on this subject, but is she a comic book character, a movie? I don't read comic books anymore since they all went to basically adult themes.
> ​


I think its from the new batman movie thats not out yet. If I'm wrong someone is sure to correct me.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Hunch said:


> I think its from the new batman movie thats not out yet. If I'm wrong someone is sure to correct me.


'Tis Black Widow from IRON MAN 2.


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

One of the best efforts I've seen on this kit. Well done, sir!


----------



## Styrofoam_Guy (May 4, 2004)

Looks good. I want to mod my kit to look like the box art pose too. One day


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

She looks great mate!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## Grumpy Popeye (Apr 5, 2002)

Excellent! turning her head makes a world of difference! I like how you re sculpted her hair and got rid of the flat spot on the top of her head!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

The pin stripes/seams on the suit work well.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

mmm, makes me want to do mine.
build it that is......


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

Thunderbird said:


> Beautiful job! I like how you turned her head to match the box art. That slight turn of the head gives the static pose a bit more life. The new hairdo looks spot on, also. I wish I had your kitbashing skills. I'm stuck with building my Widow out of the box.


Me too. This is rather more pleasing than just a straight stare out into nothing. 



deadmanincfan said:


> 'Tis Black Widow from IRON MAN 2.


Thanks, James. 



Jafo said:


> mmm, makes me want to do mine.
> build it that is......


 :lol:


I don't have one to build, so I'll have to admire from afar. 

~ another Chris


----------



## Tanis-uk (Jan 8, 2011)

thanks for the comments all


----------

